# Dokumenten-Management Software in JAVA schreiben ?



## rwolf (30. Aug 2006)

hi all,

ich bräuchte ne Doku-Management-Software, die NICHT plattformabhängig ist, also
wenigstens von Windows,Linux und evtl. PDA's Einträge erfaßt und verwaltet

brauch das für meine vereinsbezogenen Presseaktivitäten, der Wust an Texten und Dokumenten
auf mehreren PC's und PDA's ist zeitnah bald nicht mehr handhabbar !

kost nix : gibts nix ?
kost wenig : gibts auch nix ?

selbst machen in java mit z.B. mySQL-DB : realisierbar ? sinnvoll ?

wer hat ideen bzw. wissen bzw. links ?

gruß
wolf


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2006)

Was meinst du mit 'erfassen und verwalten' und was hat das mit platformunabhängig zu tun  ???:L


----------



## RicoSoft (31. Aug 2006)

eventuell irgendeine online-lösung? dadurch könnten die leute ihre dokumente auch direkt online stellen und du hättest sie automatisch verfügbar. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass solche lösungen schon existieren. generell würde ich halt mal sourceforge durchforsten, ob es dort was hat.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Aug 2006)

warum das Rad neu erfinden?

http://incubator.apache.org/graffito/

Gibt zwar noch kein Release (halt build from source machen), aber das dürfte bald kommen.
Das kann eigentlich alles, und die Unabhängigkeit (speziell PDA) hängt nicht vom DMS ab, sondern von dem Frontend welche das DMS anspricht. Das DMS läuft ja irgendwo auf nem Server, lediglich das Frontend muss "plattform"unabhängig sein.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

Oder einfach ein SVN...


----------



## rwolf (31. Aug 2006)

danke erschtemol für die vielen antworten  :lol: 

was ist bitte svn ?

und wofür ist maven gut ?
ähnlich eclipse ?

schönen tag noch von
wolf


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2006)

rwolf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was ist bitte svn ?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_(Software)


----------



## AlArenal (31. Aug 2006)

http://maven.apache.org/


----------



## Sanix (1. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder einfach ein SVN...



svn ist eher für Code Sourcen gedacht.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2006)

Ich hab auch alle meine Dokumente in SVN. Was braucht man denn mehr?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2006)

Es kommt drauf an was du für Anforderungen hast


----------



## AlArenal (1. Sep 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab auch alle meine Dokumente in SVN. Was braucht man denn mehr?



Verteiler für autom. Benachrichtigungen bei Änderungen zum Bleistift. Ein RCS ist kein DMS, aber ein DMS beinhaltet meist ein RCS.


----------



## rwolf (3. Sep 2006)

also,
danke erstmal für die vielen ideen,

folgerung : selber ne überschaubare app in java , praktisch 
ein client zu einer db (mySQL), schreiben, dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein ..

verzeichnisse oder einzelne einträge einlesen,
mit konfigurierbaren standardattributen in DB schreiben,
bzw. einlesen von scanner ermöglichen
(ansprechen der twain-schnittstelle hab ich noch nicht gemacht,
werde zum einscannen erstmal externe app nützen)

vielleicht ne art termin-verwaltung und workflow-unterstützung,
benutzerrechte-verwaltung, autoarchvierung nach einstellbarem zeitplan dazu,

dann wäre die sache doch schon attraktiver...


web/applet : erwarte probleme mit schreibrechten bzw policies
web/php : braucht man ja nen webserver, einscannen per twain ?

müßte mit standard-java am einfachsten gehen..

mfg
wolf


----------



## rwolf (5. Sep 2006)

nach durchforsten dieses forums und des ganzen webspace zum thema twain 
scheint das keine triviale aufgabe zu sein, bisher - bis auf sane für non-win nur
kommerzielle produkte lauffähig ?


----------



## homer65 (12. Sep 2006)

Hab mal angefangen sowas zu schreiben. Wird aber noch Monate dauern, bis es fertig ist. http://www.linux-dms.de wird die Homepage werden. Ist aber noch nichts zu sehen.


----------

